# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  FLASH - CROISE BORDER NE EN 2014 - TRES GENTIL ET JOUEUR - REFUGE ALINA

## Sarah Fbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* FLASH
*Type:* Border Collie
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 3 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 5 ans 3 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 22 54 51 13
*E-mail :* diane75015@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 265 




 *Magnifique Flash attend sa famille !

*    *
Flash est un chien sociable, joueur, gentil. Il est dynamique et ne demande qu'à trouver un foyer. Le pauvre n'a pas de quoi se dépenser enfermé h24 dans son petit box sans jamais en sortir.

*   *
Il aimerait découvrir la vie, pouvoir courir et jouer avec des personnes attentionnées. Pensez à lui, il désespère dans son petit box, donnez lui sa chance, il aimerait tellement en sortir   

*        
*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Conditions d'adoption :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Site internet du refuge :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens

----------


## France34

Qui va remarquer le joli petit ratier FLASH ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:  Aucune demande  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## Vegane7

FB de FLASH à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - L'hiver arrive à grand pas !!!  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - LA NEIGE VA BIENTOT ARRIVER !!!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Flash va passer un hiver de plus au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Flash subit actuellement l'hiver rude de Roumanie  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 apportera une bonne famille adoptive à FLASH !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Bientôt de nouvelles et magnifiques photos de Flash !
Il est vraiment très affectueux et joueur !!!

VITE UNE FAMILLE !!!

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner une bonne famille adoptive au joli FLASH ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour le joli et gentil FLASH !

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de FLASH à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*De nouvelles photos de notre magnifique Flash !

Trop d'années de prison !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Nouvelles photos de Flash ajoutées !*

*Qu'attendez vous pour l'adopter ? Ce chien est génial !!!

*

----------


## Monkey

> FB de FLASH à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Il est chouette !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SOS pour cette bouille d'amour, DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS AU REFUGE !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Ne laissez pas FLASH vieillir en prison !!!_

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Aucune demande d'adoption pour FLASH  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

URGENCE POUR FLASH !!!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Il attend depuis si longtemps_  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Qui va vite adopter le très beau et très gentil FLASH ?

----------


## France34

Vite, un bon adoptant pour le magnifique FLASH !

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin remarquer le beau et gentil FLASH ?

----------


## France34

Un bon adoptant pour le gentil FLASH ?

----------


## France34

Qui va vite faire sortir de Roumanie le beau et gentil FLASH ?

----------


## France34

Que devient FLASH ?

----------


## Vegane7

Bonne question !
En effet, peut-on avoir des nouvelles de FLASH ?...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

> FLASH, né environ en octobre 2014, est un loulou très sociable, joueur. Il est dynamique et s'entend avec ses congénères mais peut être dominant avec certains loulous.

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------

